# Adding gloss after using S20



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

I used S20 Black on a green Hex pad as per the Forensic Detailing guide, worked it for quite a few slow passes with minimal pressure and got all the swirls out. 

It now feels glassy smooth, but I didn't add the gloss I was hoping for. I've tried to take a picture but it doesn't show at all.

Best I can describe it is that the reflections look a little dull.


My questions are - have I done something obviously wrong, and should I use some kind of finishing polish/pad combo to restore the gloss?

Since I have SRP already, I was thinking of using that applied with a black hex pad. Very open to better suggestions though, I would rather fix the issue than mask it


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would think you will need to refine it.
The green hex is an excellent all rounder but it is still a cutting pad. I use it a lot with M101 compound but a softer pad with M205 polish after, really begins to bring out the shine.
You could try S20 or SRP with the black pad and see if either suits your needs but they are different. SRP has just a little cut compared to S20.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’d try 205 on a black pad


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If it is soft paint you would need refine it. Could use S20 again on a soft finishing pad or any finishing polish you may have. Just needs a little abrasion which I'm not sure SRP has.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

personally, i would look into CarPro Essence (not plus) on a finishing pad.


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. Very much appreciated.

The car in question is a Skoda with Race Blue paint. I guess it is fairly soft paint as good correction was achieved easily but I don't know for sure given my lack of experience.

I will look into 205 and CarPro Essence. 

Also can I just confirm though that using S20 on a finishing pad will not further cut the paint, even though it has fairly strong abrasives in it?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

ajm83 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations everyone. Very much appreciated.
> 
> The car in question is a Skoda with Race Blue paint. I guess it is fairly soft paint as good correction was achieved easily but I don't know for sure given my lack of experience.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that you have a bit of hazing left from that combo that's keeping your gloss down... S20 Black typically finishes down pretty well, even on soft paints, but I have never been impressed with the Green Hex; the foam itself does tend to micro-mar on softer paints. You would have probably gotten similar correction, and a much better finish on an LC Tangerine HT or Scholl Orange pad... Technique is also part of it; you'll keep getting better over time. :thumb:

In terms of how to clean up the hazing, and increase the gloss, using S20 Black on a finishing pad will probably do the job... It responds very well to the Meguiar's DA Black Finishing Discs... Yes, you will be cutting the paint with this combo (You need to, at least a little, to refine it.), and you could _possibly_ do the job with less paint removal with a finer finishing polish... However, we're talking about really negligible readings at this point. A soft open-cell finishing pad will not remove anything close to the amount of material that your Green Hex pad was. Just go light on the pressure; you can even lift up on the machine slightly, with your speeds lower to help minimize removal. If you don't want to buy another product, you can stick with what you've got, and just step down the pad.

If you want to buy a finishing polish, Scholl S30+ would be a nice pairing with your paint to get the flake popping... Especially if paired with an LC Crimson HT or Scholl NEO Honey Spider pad.

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Just a quick follow up, I ended up getting a black quantum pad and CarPro Essence and it's looking a lot better. 

Hope the respective posters are not offended I chose Essence over S30+ or 205, it's just I thought the combo of abrasives, fillers and sealant in Essence would be more useful for me in the future than a pure finishing polish.

Thanks again.


----------



## scousefly (Jul 30, 2008)

*I've used*

Scholl S20 and S30 and then I discovered CarPro Essence and pads and I was well impressed by the CP products.

If I need to use again I will be going the CP way :thumb::thumb:


----------

